# Blue Mystic (Nirvana)



## leafminer (Jan 2, 2010)

General: 
   Easy to grow; would go to 5ft easily with a 5 gallon pot and sufficient height; high yield; large, multi-fingered colas. Low odour strain.
   Watch out for: Stretch just before entering flower.

Preliminary smoke test: 1 cola, slow dried for a couple of days in a warm dry place. Just the outer, driest parts.
   Result: Disappointing. Low potency (estimate at 3-5%) The smoke wasn't strong enough to determine what its characteristics are.


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

That sucks LM i was hoping fer a good report on that one. Appreciate the heads up!


----------



## zipflip (Jan 2, 2010)

ive herd a few peopel complainin of the low potency of teh "nirvana's" blue mystic, also.
  even tho i aint bout to go get some blue mystic beans anytime soon, still thanks for the heads up on it.


----------



## gourmet (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  Glad I didn't order that strain.  Will keep in mind for the future.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 10, 2010)

Final report on the Blue Mystic:
To be fair, I flowered-out the oldest (grown from seed).

Trichome production: sparse. There were whole sections of colas that had no visible trichs.
Resin production: Likewise, of course.
Having cut out a couple of pieces that seemed to have some resin, I dried it for 3 days and then tried it.

THC, estimated: 0.1-0.5% max. No discsernible psychoactive effect.
CBD: cannot estimate it but it seems to produce CBD not THC. Kind of slightly sedative effect. Not particularly pleasant. No use for encouraging sleep.
Taste: nothing special. on the unpleasant side.
Smell: damp string. Does not smell like weed.

I ripped it up and threw it on the compost heap along with the clones. 
Verdict: complete waste of time and money.
Conclusion: Probably a bad pheno from F2 seed.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 10, 2010)

Leaf

Sorry about the BM, that's a real bummer.

Would you do a report on your Black Domina?

I've seen you respond here and there on other threads concerning the BD, but it would be nice to have it all in one place. 

I really would like to find about the smell while growing.  I'm running a very low odor indica at the moment, but would still like to do a bit of crossing with another pure indica.

Your Aurora Indica grow had me interested till you did the BD and said it was so much more.  Now, I'm even more interested.:hubba: 

Thanks!

DD


----------



## leafminer (Jan 10, 2010)

DD, I can do an early report only on the clear/cloudy - it's mainly still clear.
But, briefly, I can tell you that I do rate it more highly than the Aurora.
It has a distinct sativa edge at this early stage - not a couchlock, quite a strong high; floating-through-the-air sensations (!) - very potent, I would not be able to drive at all after half a joint. Tastes like smoking black hash.

 It is low odour but does smell a bit more than Aurora. However I have been growing three plants with one in full flower, no filter, no need for one.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sad to hear what you're saying. I recently grew it, and by looking at your GJ i can say mine behaved pretty much like yours. Except mine produced decent bud. Not great by any means, but certainly not as bad as yours. It gets you stoned.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 12, 2010)

sounds like you did have a bad pheno LF. I grew it very very easy to grow needs a long cure and your right potency wasn't great...but i would not say it couldn't get ya high...but yeah i gave some of those beans out and the phenos were all over the place. Its not in my garden any more. but i did grow it in a 1" deep pot...so it is a very hardy strain.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmmm I ordered some Blue on the 1st and i just started them and now I see this  I hope I got a better pheno   But well see

But one question. Does anyone know of a good short strain?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 22, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> DD, I can do an early report only on the clear/cloudy - it's mainly still clear.
> But, briefly, I can tell you that I do rate it more highly than the Aurora.
> It has a distinct sativa edge at this early stage - not a couchlock, quite a strong high; floating-through-the-air sensations (!) - very potent, I would not be able to drive at all after half a joint. Tastes like smoking black hash.
> 
> It is low odour but does smell a bit more than Aurora. However I have been growing three plants with one in full flower, no filter, no need for one.


 
*where did you get the BD from miner?? is that a nirvana strain as well??*
*LH*


----------



## leafminer (Jan 23, 2010)

Lefthand, the Black Domina is from Sensi Seeds. It's a bit pricey but it is easy to grow, makes a big bushy plant in just a 3 or 4 gallon container, has excellent yield - I'd say upwards of 4 oz per plant, easy.
I bought just 4 seeds from the Individual Seed Co., all germinated, one was killed by a roach, two were male, one female. I did a partial pollinate and produced some seed.
Apart from the decent yield, the main reason I rate it is the quality of the high. You know those strains that give an instant high but it has a 'ceiling' to it. Unsatisfactory. Then there are the strains that really don't have any ceiling. The BD is one like that. It's a 'happy high'. I'll do a more in-depth when I have some properly cured, but I have the early impression that it has anti-anxiety and/or anti-depressive properties.


----------



## siegalsmoker (Jan 23, 2010)

Great thread LM.. I have been back and forth trying to decide what to grow next...I've only ordered through Nirvana so glad I came across this.. Thanks!!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 23, 2010)

*thanx for the info miner.. sounds like i could use a lil bd right now get me over the lay off depression..
LH*


----------



## &lt;3Sativa (Jan 31, 2010)

I find it odd that you had such bad results, I've found Blue Mystic to be a wonderful strain. Of the few seeds planted, there was little variation in phenotype, and it was a nice, even canopy.

The buds were relatively dense, smelled skunky, but not overpowering, and had good trichome coverage. 

I found the potency to be solid, and the high that came with it to be mellow, red eyed, smiley, and clear, and it didn't leave me too burned-out after the initial high.

Overall, I was quite impressed, especially for a semi-inexpensive seed.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 31, 2010)

I did place a customer query with Nirvana but could not succeed in getting an answer to the question of them selling F2s or not.
I remain astonished that a pheno could exist that had zero effect. But there it is... I've never had to throw an estimated 4 or 5 oz (dry) of bud, plus three good sized plants, on to the compost heap before. 
I've tried a bit of breeding myself and produced a few phenos I rated as "poor" for one reason or another, but never a "zero" haha.

Glad to hear you got good results from the strain. It has nice growing characteristics, except for being a bit stretchy in flower. Yield looked to be potentially excellent.


----------

